# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  موضوع الفتوى هل يجوز للمرأة أن تنزع ملابسها في غير بيت زوجها

## بنت غزة

موضوع الفتوى هل يجوز للمرأة أن تنزع ملابسها في غير بيت زوجها 
السؤال س: هل يكون على المرأة إثم عندما تقوم باستبدال ملابسها
عند أحد أقاربها أو في مدرستها؟ 


الاجابـــة 
هذا السؤال له إجابة مُشابهة وهي: ـ 


س: هل يجوز للمرأة أن تنزع ملابسها في غير بيت زوجها، وما هي الملابس المقصودة وما الحكم إذا كان ذلك في بيت أهلها أو بيت أخيها أو أحد محارمها ثم ما الحكم إذا نزعت ملابسها في حفل زواج؟ 

الحديث الذي رواه أبو داود في لعن المرأة التي تخلع ملابسها في غير بيت زوجها، وحمله أبو داود على العموم وأدخل فيه منعها من دخول الحمام الذي تنزع فيه ثيابها للاغتسال، ولكن الظاهر أن المراد بالحديث أخص من ذلك وأنه في حق الزانية التي تخلع ثيابها لفعل الفاحشة بها، وأن العادة كون ذلك في بيت آخر غير بيت زوجها، وإذا اختص بالزانية لم يدخل فيه من نزعت ثيابها في بيت أخيها للاغتسال ثم لبستها، وكذا في بيت أحد أبويها أو إحدى صديقاتها، سواء للتغيير أو للتنظيف أو نحو ذلك، ومنه إذا غيرت ثيابها في حفل الزواج فإن ذلك من المباح. والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

سبق هذا الموضوع من قبل هنا:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=44919

----------


## موسي بن عقبة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
فضيلة الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم حفظه الله 
وردني هذا السؤال من أخت كريمه 
ما حكم ان تخلع المراءة ملابسها خارج بيت زوجها وخاصه نحن في وقتنا الحاضر اذا ذهبنا الى السوق نذهب الى غرفة القياس للنقيس الملابس وايضا في المشاغل اذا اردنا ان نعمل بروفة الخياط  
افيدوني جزاك الله خير 

 
الجواب/ وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وجزاك الله خيراً 
لا يجوز للمرأة أن تخلع ثيابها في مثل هذه الأماكن ، لعموم حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها ، ولما في هذه الأماكن من التهتّك ، من جهة ، ولما يستغلّه بعض ضعفاء النفوس في مثل هذه الأماكن . 
وقبل فترة انتشرت صورة لامرأة ، يُقال : إنها في غرفة تغيير ملابس . ولا يُستبعَد هذا مع وجود ضعفاء نفوس ، ومع وجود شواهد كثيرة تشهد بها أروقة الهيئات ، مما هو أكبر من ذلك . 
ولذا لما دخل نسوة من أهل الشام على عائشة رضي الله عنها فقالت ممن أنتن قلن من أهل الشام قالت لعلكن من الكورة التي تدخل نساؤها الحمامات ؟ قلن : نعم . قالت : أما إني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : ما من امرأة تخلع ثيابها في غير بيتها إلا هتكت ما بينها وبين الله تعالى . رواه الإمام أحمد وأبو داود والترمذي وابن ماجه . 
وهذا الحديث خَرَج مخرج الترهيب من مسألة تتهاون فيها النساء ، وهي التجرّد أو شبهه بين النساء ، سواء كُـنّ من المحارِم أو من غيرهن . 
وهذا مُشاهَد لدى بعض النساء ، فإنه يُذكر أشياء من هذا القَبِيل في مُصلّيات النساء ، فضلا عن المشاغل والغرف الخاصة للقياس .  
والله تعالى أعلم . 
عبد الرحمن السحيم 
عضو مركز الدعوة والارشاد بالرياض

----------


## موسي بن عقبة

*هل يجوز للمرأة قياس الملابس في غرف التبديل في المحلات ؟ وهل صحيح أن الرسول نهى المرأة أن تخلع لباسها إلا في بيت زوجها أو أمها؟
المجيب : الشيخ حامد العطار*
*بسم الله، والحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام**على رسول الله، وبعد**: -* 
*فحديث نهي النبي* *صلى الله عليه وسلم المرأة عن خلع ملابسها خارج بيتها ، وذكر الوعيد في ذلك ، هذا الحديث اختلف العلماء في تصحيحه وتضعيفه ، وأيا كان الأمر فالمراد منه نهي المرأة عن خلع ملابسها خارج بيتها في أماكن الريبة والفتن ، ومن غير ضرورة ولا حاجة ، أما خلعها لملابسها حيث دعت لذلك ضرورة أو حاجة فلا بأس به ، مثل قياس الملابس الجديدة في المحلات التجارية ، وهذا كله بشرط ستر العورة عن أعين الرجال والنساء، وأن يكون المكان مؤمونا من تصوير المرأة ورؤيتها كما يتفنن شياطين الإنس اليوم* *.** فإذا وجد في المكان ريية أو خيف وقوعها فلا يجوز للمرأة أن تكشف عن عورتها حينئذ.**
**
**جاء في كتاب فقه الطهارة للدكتور القرضاوي**:*

*روى أبو داود أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "ستفتح لكم أرض العجم، وستجدون بيوتا فيها يقال لها: الحمامات، فلا يدخلنها الرجال إلا بالأزر، وامنعوها النساء، إلا مريضة أونفساء).*

*
وروى أن عائشة دخل عليها نسوة من أهل الشام، فقالت: لعلكن من الكورة التي يدخل نساؤها الحمامات؟ قلن: نعم، قالت: أما إني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "ما من امرأة تخلع ثيابها في غير بيتها إلا هتكت ما بينها وبين الله تعالى" والحديث الأول ضعيف، والثاني لم يخل من كلام .
وإن صح هذا الحديث فينبغي أن يحمل الحديث على من تخلع ثيابها في غير بيت زوجها في ريبة، ولغير حاجة، فإن المرأة ـ ولا سيما في عصرنا ـ قد تضطر لخلع ثيابها في الفندق، أو عند إجراء عملية جراحية، أو نحو ذلك مما قد تدفع إليه الضرورة أو الحاجة التي تنزل منزلة الضرورة . انتهى.


و قال المناوي في فيض القدير :-
أيما امرأة نزعت ثيابها في غير بيتها، وهو محل سكنها خرق اللّه عز وجل عنها ستره، لأنها لما لم تحافظ على ما أمرت به من التستر عن الأجانب ، جوزيت بذلك ، والجزاء من جنس العمل ، والظاهر أن نزع الثياب عبارة عن تكشفها للأجنبي لينال منها الجماع، أو مقدماته بخلاف ما لو نزعت ثيابها بين نساء مع المحافظة على ستر العورة، إذ لا وجه لدخولها في هذا الوعيد.انتهى بتصرف .

وجاء في المستدرك على الصحيحين :
أن نساء دخلن على أم سلمة زوج النبي -صلَّى الله عليه وسلم -.
فسألتهن: من أنتن؟
قلن: من أهل حمص .
قالت: من أصحاب الحمامات؟
قلن: وبها بأس؟
قالت: سمعت رسول الله -صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم- يقول: (أيما امرأة نزعت ثيابها في غير بيتها، خرق الله عنها ستره). فواضح من ذكر أم سلمة هذا الحديث في هذا الموضع أن المراد خلعها للملابس في أماكن الفتن، والشبهات .

والله أعلم.
* 
*
*
*
*

----------


## مؤسسة ابن جبرين الخيرية

الأخت الكريمة بنت غزة
الفتوى التي ذكرت من فتاوى الشيخ عبدالله ابن جبرين رحمه الله، وكنا نود لو ذكرت المصدر حتى يعرف الإخوة من صاحبها.
الرابط http://ibn-jebreen.com/ftawa.php?vie...807&parent=786

----------

